# New Cage!



## Caramell (Sep 18, 2011)

Finally, after having my babies grow out of my old tiny cramped cage, I got the Super Pet Ferret cage!  This is my early christmas gift, and I couldn't be more satisfied. So far, the cage has been serving me and the boys well. I'm attempting to litter train them so theres less of a smell(it smelled godawful in their tiny cage). I've learned that they only go #2 in the bedding, which is great because its easier on the cleaning. I'm also happy that my boy Pasha's sneezing has gone down, he didn't breathe funny ever but the small cage was definitely not good for his little lungs.
I've put as much stuff in there as I could, I'm not a very creative person so I don't know what else I could add that I can find in my household, since I don't have money of my own yet(parents money...). Any suggestions? What do you guys think of the cage? 










And here are the boys, Pasha on the left and Kuzya on the right(I changed their names to something easier to pronounce :x).


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

The cage looks great, and those are cute rats!


----------



## glider11 (Sep 7, 2011)

Nice cage! Your adorable boys look so happy in it! 
Good luck with the litter training!


----------



## irradella (Nov 5, 2011)

I have this same cage!  Looks like you've done a great job decorating it so far. Do your rats like the slide and tunnel? I took mine out and put up bird ladders instead. The ramp and slide seemed to flimsy to me and the little tunnel was too annoying to clean.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I used that cage for a few months, and i liked it fine. I did not use the levels though, I made my own levels and used taut fabric levels and hammocks to avoid falls.

I love that agouti rat, that pic of him pancaked in the wicker basket is adorable!


----------



## stephaniechung (Mar 9, 2010)

I used that cage while volunteering for a rescue. I thought it was super easy to clean, Mine didn't have slides in it because someone else took it out. I just hung hammocks and made levels that way. Worked out great!


----------



## Tacosofinjustice (Nov 26, 2011)

I just got this one in the mail the other day, but it's a christmas gift from the hubs so i can't have it yet -_- Are you having any issues with bar spacing with it? I was worried because i have females and im afraid of them escaping.


----------



## jessyyyissiqqq (Feb 7, 2011)

That't the cage I have for my four girls! It's really nice huh? And BIG haha. But be sure to wipe out the crevices of the floors every day, at least until they're fully litter trained pee-wise, because when pee gets in those crevices it sticks and WON'T come out. :S it's really gross and for some reason they just LOVE backing up to the crevices and going lolol. Silly ratties. Since I didn't know this when I first got the cage I now have permanently stuck pee in the crevices in some places :/ No matter how much I scrub it won't come off. 
But anyway, your cage looks really nice! where did you get that awesome hammock thing attached to the top? I want one!


----------



## irradella (Nov 5, 2011)

Tacosofinjustice said:


> I just got this one in the mail the other day, but it's a christmas gift from the hubs so i can't have it yet -_- Are you having any issues with bar spacing with it? I was worried because i have females and im afraid of them escaping.


I haven't had any problems with my boys escaping, but I didn't put them in this cage until they had grown up a bit. The spacing is pretty wide as it's meant for ferrets, so I wouldn't recommend putting smaller rats in there unless you cover it with wire first. The spacing seems to be almost a full inch.


----------



## Caramell (Sep 18, 2011)

I love this cage, I think its really easy to clean because of the grooves on the side, so when they pee is just goes there and I can pick stuff up.
They love the slide, ramp, and tube, they actually use them to travel up and down. I agree that the slide is extremely flimsy, but I'm keeping it in there until they decide to break it 
The hammock at the top is a Marshall's Pets Pirate ship, its really nice because it gives them a lot of privacy, they're actually sleeping in there right now.
Bar spacing isn't that bad, just on the edges where the sides come together the openings are wide, I think that if my males were a teeny bit smaller they would be able to climb out, but they can only shove their noses into it and thats it. 

Does anyone know how many rats this cage can hold? Just in case I want to adopt another later. 

Another question, when do rats hit adulthood? I'm asking because I think the agouti one will be the type to have his hormones go out of control and I want to prepare for it. He's already not too gentle, he sometimes snaps at the treats I give him, but I'm working on training him to not snap by saying "treat" before giving him one(works wonders!).


----------

